# I'm gonna be taking Photoshop requests... [image heavy]



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 18, 2013)

As the topic states, I'm gonna try to get back into using Photoshop, and will be glad to take requests from people here on SSO.

I'm pretty... okay when it comes to Photoshop stuff, and I've got some experience with Illustrator as well (for band logos). I'll be doing stuff for free, but you guys are welcome to donate if you please. 

Most of my experience is with forum signatures for places like Gamebattles or related websites for gaming clans and such, so they're mostly a pre-rendered image on a Photoshopped background, but I can do album art depending on what it is, and I can do posters... I'll give practically anything a shot.

My one thing though, (ting doeee) is that there may be a waiting period, depending on how much homework I have (being a college student in a Physics major) and stuff.

*Any images you want in it need to be good quality and a large enough resolution. I can only do so much to improve image quality.*

You're welcome to post requests here or PM me with your requests.

But here you guys go, some images I've done.































I'm a big fan of Metroid. dnt h8





Yes, I realize the top is on the bottle... Kinda hard finding images that meet your requirements lol





















yay animation


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 18, 2013)

And here's an example of something I did from scratch using Illustrator to make the logo.






and for the lulz


----------



## SpaseMoonkey (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow, just ok. I do just ok stuff! Some of those are top notch imo.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, to be honest, there's a lot of stuff I can't do. I can't seem to work the pen-tool very well, and as a result can't do a lot of the technical looking stuff like wires and whatnot. I'd much rather do smudging and clipping, if you can't tell. I also really like bright colors that contrast with each other (but still go together in some way), instead of using a lot of greyscale with a tinge of color that stands out. Sort of my art style, I guess.

Thanks though, dude! I appreciate the compliment


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 20, 2013)

YouTube intro picture request from *bcolville*


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 22, 2013)

I just realized there was an Art, Media, and Photography section... whoops. If the mods could move this, I'd appreciate it.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry to everybody that requested stuff and haven't received it.
I've been busy with college and moving my computer to where I stay during the week, and getting internet turned on and junk.
I'll try to get to them this week.


----------



## kamello (Feb 19, 2013)

you are receiving request and no comments on your work? come on guys! 

the pics are amazing man  , I wish I could give digital art a try in the near future


----------



## Chris_H87 (Mar 4, 2013)

Great work!


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Mar 5, 2013)

Request from *Takemyevil*


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow! 

That is some REALLY awesome work!


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 6, 2013)

It would be great if you could design a better looking menu for my guitar app, and a better intro: 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...zaHJlZHRyYWluaW5nLmd1aXRhcm1hZ2VkZG9uZnJlZSJd


----------



## wookie606 (Mar 6, 2013)

How would you feel doing an EP cover?


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Mar 6, 2013)

wookie606 said:


> How would you feel doing an EP cover?


That's what the Alex Dean one was supposed to be, actually.
Depending on what it is, I can give it a shot. Shoot me a PM 



Maniacal said:


> It would be great if you could design a better looking menu for my guitar app, and a better intro:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...zaHJlZHRyYWluaW5nLmd1aXRhcm1hZ2VkZG9uZnJlZSJd


Shoot me a PM with some specs (size, pics you want in it, what you want it to look like) and I'll see what I can do!



CYBERSYN said:


> Wow!
> 
> That is some REALLY awesome work!


Thanks mate! I appreciate it.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Mar 6, 2013)

Just so you know guys, I do have a few other requests I still need to finish. Planning on doing them in the next few days, so I should get to yours next week at the latest, depending on whether or not I get into a groove


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Mar 6, 2013)

iPod background doe


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 19, 2013)

Are you still taking requests?


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah dude, but I'm on spring break currently and don't have my computer.


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh I see. Damn. I was really hoping for some art for the iOS version of the app.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jul 27, 2013)

Made a few Photoshop things last night after not touching PS for like four months.





And a desktop-res, should be 1080p unless Photobucket resized it, of my friend's PRS SE Mike Tremonti.





edit: Photobucket resized it, so here's the Google Drive link to the 1920x1080 wallpaper. 
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3CwacW_1870TGlOc3c5VmJGdVE/edit


----------



## Rook (Jul 27, 2013)

I'd love to see some of the images you started with to see exactly what you've done.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice work, I dabbled in it but its a pain in the butt lol and I dont have the fractals to do that stuff. If you are taking requests, I could use some photos actually


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jul 27, 2013)

Yeah Nick, just send me a PM. You'll have to keep on me about it though, I forget a lot. 

Rook, oftentimes I start with the image on a blank canvas and then add the background, or use the background on an image and change it altogether. Here's the images of the guitars in my previous post









*Both pictures were taken by Quinton Hurst photography, and I did have permission to use them


----------



## MUTANTOID (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice artwork!


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 7, 2013)

Some stuff I'm working on with venneer. Input appreciated.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 7, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Some stuff I'm working on with venneer. Input appreciated.



I actually really, really like this one. It's speaks to my soul. haha Nah, but I could definitely imagine something like this being used as a cover for a project I'm working on.


----------



## Osorio (Aug 7, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Some stuff I'm working on with venneer. Input appreciated.



Man. I am amazed. And puzzled. You did some really great work here.

I am particularly amazed because in many ways, you exceeded my expectations and gave me something I would not have thought of myself. I especially liked the yellow / beige "background". It could have easily been white, but the beige really gives it character. Fantastic work. 
On the other hand, I'm particularly puzzled because the triangular nature is bound to make any crops somewhat uninteresting. The central crop is great, because it retains the balance of the original, but most other crops seem either too empty or too busy. The "crop of the crop", as seen in your photobucket screenshot, is pretty cool as well, but sort of on the empty side.



straightshreddd said:


> I actually really, really like this one. It's speaks to my soul. haha Nah, but I could definitely imagine something like this being used as a cover for a project I'm working on.



Sorry. Taken


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 7, 2013)

venneer said:


> Sorry. Taken



haha That's why I said "something like this" and not "this".


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks guys, you're fantastic. Wouldn't be able to do it without your encouragement <3



straightshreddd said:


> haha That's why I said "something like this" and not "this".



PM me a request and I'll get to it


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## bnosam (Aug 7, 2013)

Could you make a cool image with an Ibanez RGA321F SPB?

My favourite guitar


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 7, 2013)

Yep, just send me a PM with what you're looking for and any images you want.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 11, 2013)

More work with Venneer. Version 2.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Oct 23, 2013)

Album art and Facebook banner for Sean1242.









May have overcomplicated it a tad, but oh well. Will be doing another version soon


----------



## L1ght (Oct 24, 2013)

Some of the sigs in the first page were a bit saturated, but you have some skills dude. 

Do you do backgrounds or bigger pictures? I'm looking for a background for my laptop(1600x900), and I really like your style.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah, but I personally dig over-saturation. I guess it's my style. 

Of course mate, send me a PM with whatever you want done.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Oct 28, 2013)

More Cognition stuff for Sean1242.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Oct 28, 2013)

yet more album art for Sean1242


----------



## L1ght (Oct 28, 2013)

That last one is sick! I mean they're all great, but that last one is ....ing awesome!


----------



## Dalcan (Oct 28, 2013)

Good stuff man. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 28, 2013)

I got big into photoshop a few years ago for a small while and my stuff looks like crap compared to this! damn you've got some skillz yo.



your a wizard waffle


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Oct 29, 2013)

Cloudy said:


> I got big into photoshop a few years ago for a small while and my stuff looks like crap compared to this! damn you've got some skillz yo.
> 
> 
> 
> your a wizard waffle



Including Gimp, I've been photo-editing and whatever it is called for around 6 or 7 years on and off, just in my spare time. If I really counted how much time I have invested I'd say probably two years all together. It just takes practice and using signature tutorials to find cool techniques, then revising them and adding more to make your own style. It's not really hard per se, just time consuming. Keep at it, man.


----------



## Osorio (Oct 31, 2013)

That last cognition one is ACE. 

Jelly all over.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Nov 29, 2013)

Draft 4.

Let me hear some opinions over the text guys, I'm not terribly good at it and this was a bit of an attempted risk 

One more draft after this, then we'll be working on a final.


----------



## Osorio (Nov 29, 2013)

NITPICKS: I'm not entirely sure I would be able to discern the word "cognition" there on a glance if I didn't already knew that's what it is written, but english is not my first, so maybe it's more about that. 
Also, the way "AUR" is set up makes it read like "ALR" (IMO). Since this is substantive territory and there is really no "wrong" answers and someone could definitely spell aura with an L if they so wanted, I would be mindful of the possible confusion (if legibility is a concern).

Try placing the text a little bit up or down on the crop, having it so centered looks kind of off. Otherwise, really good stuff. The image is good and I really like the way the text "blends but not really" (in terms of color schemes and effects) with the image. The whole composition just really works.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 19, 2013)

Finished product. Sean's gonna be using this one on his EP, which will drop soon. Keep your eyes open.


----------



## kamello (Dec 19, 2013)

loving the vibe of it man!, definitely my favourite  (Im a sucker for blue-green-purpleish colors...that's one of the main reasons I play an RGA 321  )


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 19, 2013)

Really good stuff dude! Photoshop's a really great tool once you really get into the finer points of it. I took two semester long digital imaging courses and I'm nowhere near your level of refinery or professional unique looking-ness. Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## SamSam (Dec 19, 2013)

Your work is ....ing fantastic, I really like the varied use of colours and variety of designs. Really beautiful stuff. Seeing these has got the cogs turning I might have to start hassling you soon


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 8, 2014)

Plus, would like to point you guys in the direction of Sean's EP - Cognition ! Did all the artwork for the page.


----------

